# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  للي محتاجه دعاء وتباني ادعيلها في وقفه عرفه حياها...

## سحــر العيـون

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...

بنات انا باذن الله رايحه الحج هالسنه (( ان شاءالله ))

والي تباني ادعيلها حياها...

كل وحده تباني ادعيلها تدخل هني وتكتب شو تباني ادعيلها...

عسب بعدين بكتبهم كلهم في ورقه وادعيلكم هناك... (( عشان ما انسى حد ))

ياليت كل وحده تكتب اسمها والدعاء الي تباه...

والله اقولكم هالكلام من خاطري...


امانه بنات ادعولي ان دورتي تنزل اليوم  :Smile:  ...

وادعولي الله ايسر امري وايفرج همي وكربي...


بانتظاركم يالغاليات...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## قلبن طيب

_دامي أنا أول وحدة أرد ع موضوعج أكيد ما بتنسيني من دعائج لي..

أتمنى تدعيلي بالزواج من الشخص اللي أتمناه..

الله يحفظج إن شاء الله ويعطيج العافية... حج مبرور وذنبا مغفورا والله يتقبل منج الغالية.._

----------


## fwala

حج مبرور بأذن الله تروحين حبوبة وترجعين بالسلامة.. تحملي على عمرج

----------


## سحــر العيـون

قلبن طيب...

حبيبتي الموضوع اينور لما تتواجدين فيه...وهذا شرف لي لما اتكونين اول المتواجدين والله  :Smile: 

وان شاءالله بدعيلج لا اتحاتين يالغاليه  :Smile: 



fwala

تسلمين حبيبتي...

الله ايسلمج من كل شر  :Smile:

----------


## سحــر العيـون

BOLGARI

ان شاءالله حبيبتي ما طلبي يالغاليه...

الله ايفرج همج وكربج حبيبتي...

انا ان شاءالله اكيد بدعيلج...

بس انتي اكثر من الاستغفار...

ودايما رددي اللهم اني عبدك , وابن عبدك, ابن أمتك, ناصيتي بيدك, ماضى فيّ حكمك, عدل فيّ قضاؤك, أسألك بكل اسم هم لك سمّت به نفسك, أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علّمته أحدا من خلقك, أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي, ونور صدري, وجلاء حزني, وذهاب همّي وغمّي ...

واكثري من...

الا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين...

----------


## ورد جـوري

ان شاء الله تروحين و تردين بالسلامه و حج مقبول ان شاء الله
اتمنى تدعيلي بالهدايه وانا الله يوفقني و احقق اللي ابيه

و الله يسر همج و يسهل امورج كله يارب

----------


## عود منثور

حج مبرور وترجعين بالسلامه 
ياريت تدعليلي ان الله يشفي يدي فديته من يته الجلطه وهو عهالكرسي المتحرك قلبي يعورني عليه 
الله يشفيه ويشفي كل مسلم

----------


## سراب الشوق

حج مبرور وذمب مغفرر انشالله 
وتروحين وترجعين بالسلامه

----------


## شبيهة عمري

انا ادعيلي ربي يشفيني الله يخليج

^^

----------


## غلا ملحود

*تسلمين الغاليه ع المشاعر الطيبه ..

ابيج تدعيلي بالهدايه و الثباتــ و خشية و تقوى الله ...

و تدعيلي ربي يحفظ والديني و خواتي و اخواني و يهديهم 

و يحفظ لي كل عزيز و غالي .. و لا يفجعني ف حبيب ..



إن شاء الله الدوره تنزل عندج الحين ^^ و حج مبرور ان شاء و سعي مشكور 

مقدمـــــــا ...*

----------


## سحــر العيـون

> تسلميلي علي روعة قلبك ونقاءه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب انت انسانه رائعه الله يحفظك ويسعدك يا روعتي


حياتي والله... والله مو عارفه شو اقولج كلامج جدا اسعدني واحرجني بنفس الوقت...

انت بس تضرعي الى خصوصا في قيام الليل..وادعي انت ساجده...

صدقيني امورج بتتيسر... ( ان الله يستحي ان يرد عبدا اذا رفع يده ودعاه صفرا )

سبحان الله...

----------


## سحــر العيـون

حبيبااااااااااااتي والله...

ان شاءالله ما راح انسى وحده منكم...

لان ناويه اكتب اساميكم والادعيه الي تونها في ورقه وادعيلكم باذن في يوم عرفه...  :Smile:

----------


## جـروح

ان شاء الله تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه 

اختي ادعيلي الله ييسر كل اموري ويقضي حاجتي واتزوج الشخص اللي اتمناه ويسخر قلب ابووي وويوافق عليه 
اختي لا تنسيني والله محتاجه هالدعوات

----------


## سحــر العيـون

@[email protected] من عيوني حبيبتي من طلبتي  :Smile:

----------


## أم جراااح

حج مبرووور و سعي مشكوور ..

تردين بالسلامة الغالية ..،

ماا علييج امر بس ادعيلي تتيسر أموري و اتوظف و الله يفرج همنا و ينفس كربتنا و يقضي ديننا ..

> جني مصختها ><"

و مشكووورة حبوووبة الصراحة هذا من ذوقج ..

----------


## مجرد انثى

الله يوفقك الغاليه وييسر امرك ويتقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال .. ادعيلنا بالهدايه وتفريج الهم والكرب وقضاء الدين وانا نكون السنه اليايه مع الحجاج

----------


## أم أحمدوحمدان

تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه يااااااااارب والله يكتب لنا مثل ماانكتب لتج بزيارة بيته 

ماا علييج امر بس ادعيلي تتيسر أمورنا والله يفرج علينا و ينفس كربتنا و يقضي عنا الدين ويرزقنا الراحه وانكون من حجاج بيته يارب

----------


## Miss CuTe

فدييييييتج الغالية 

ان شالله تنزل دورتج اليووم 

و ربي سعدج الغالية 

حبوووبة ادعيلي الله يوفقني و يسهل علي دراااستي .. هذي اخر سنه لي وخاااطري ارفع راااس أهلي و اتخرج من الكلية بمعدل حلووو.. والله ودي افرحهم 

و ادعيلي اتوظف بسررررعه.. ^_^ بعد التخرج 

و تسلميين الغالية

----------


## منوه الحلوه

ان شاء الله تروحين و تردين بالسلامه و حج مقبول ان شاء الله
إن الله يحفظ عيالي وريلي وإن اشفي من الوسواس

و الله يسر همج و يسهل امورج كله يارب

----------


## سمو الشيخه

فديتج شو هالفكره الحلوه .. 

هذا ان دل يدل ع طيبة قلبج وحبج للخير .. وانج ما فكرتي في نفسج بس .. 

فكرتي حتى في خواتج اللي ما تعرفينهم الا من خلف الشاشه ..


يزاااااج الله خييير .. وحج مبرور وذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور بإذن الله والواحد الأحد


فديتج لا تنسين تدعين لي

ادعي الله يشفي امي وابويه.. ويحفظهم لنا يارب

وإن الله يوفقني في حياتي اليديده ويسعدني .. ويرزقني الذريه الصالحه ..

وبارك الله فيج ^^

سوي كوبي لكلامي لا تنسين ههههه


وتسيرين وتردين بالسلامه يارب ^^

----------


## twinkle

تروحين وتردين بالسلامه وحج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله... ولاتنسينا من صالح دعائج بالتيسيير والتوفيق والستر في الدنيا والآخره ويرزقني رضاه ورضى والديني... غفر الله لك ولوالديك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات اللهم آمين....دمتي بحفظ الرحمن ان شاء الله

----------


## وردة دمشقية

اللهم يسر سفر اختب بالله واكرمها وغسل عنها ذنوبها اللهم للحاج دعوه لا تر باذنك فقبلها من بين المخلصين الحفاه الشعثاء اللذين اتوك رغبه وحب لك ولما امرتهم .اللهم بلغها ما تتمنى واقبل لها دعائها واجزها عنا كل الجزاء الذي تحبه لمومنه تهلل باسمك وتكبر لك فاجعل اللهم حجها حجا مقبولا وسعيها سعيا مشكورا . وارجعها لاهلها سالمه غانمه مغسوله من الذنوب اللهم امين .
وشكر لك اختي لتكرمك للدعاء الينا فدعي ما تشائين ان شاء الله يقبله منك رب العالمين وادعي لنصرة المسلمين ورجوع القدس الجريح للمسلمين وتوحد كلمة المسلمين في مغارب الارض ومشارقها ربي يسر سفرك بحمى الرحمن .

----------


## دموعة الشارجة

الله يخليج ادعي حق عمتي ام احمد ان الله يعافيها وما يطلع فيها المرض الخبيث

----------


## daloa

السلام غليكم اختي ادعي لي بالصحة والعافية والجنة انا وامي الله يرحمها انا اسمي امينة وامي خديجة الله يتقبل طاعتج

----------


## العطر

الله ييسرلج امورج ويتقبل منج


دخيلج ما ابا غير تدعيلي ان الله يهديني ويصلحني ويثبتني

----------


## ورود الثلج

اول شي تروحين وترجعيييييين بالسلامه والله يسر لج يارب

ثاني اشكرج جدا ع الشعور الطيب والله انج طيبه القلب 

ثالثا ادعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلي اني اعررررررس بالزوج المناسب الصالح عاااااااااااجلا غير اجل وان الله ينتقم لي من الي ظلمني ويرجع لي حقي 

والله يوفقج لا تنسيني الدعاء

----------


## دموووع*

الله يوفقك الغاليه وييسر امرك ويتقبل منا ومنك صالح الاعمال..... ادعيلي ان الله ايفرج هم زوجي وينصره على من ظلمه ويرجعه لي ولعياله بالسلامه .......

----------


## بنت الفراعنه

ربنا يتقبل منك وترجعى لينا بالف سلامه

----------


## أم حمزوزي

أختي ادعيلي وان شا الله انا بعد بدعيلج.. لاتنسيين

----------


## غلا القلب

_ان شاء الله دورتج تنزل اليوم ...

و الله ايسر امرج وايفرج همج وكربتج...

وادعيلي الله يرزقني الذريه الصالحه

ويزاج الله خير_

----------


## @أم زايد@

حج مبرور الغالية تروحين وترجعين بالسلامة

ادعيلي اختي الله يحفظ عيلتي ويرزقني ببييييييييت

والله حالتنا حالة أكثر من 4 عيل في بيت واحد

----------


## فطامي 85

هههههههههههههههههههه فديتج كم بتدعين
الله يتقبل منج وتروحون وتردون بالسلامه

----------


## نفرتيتي*

الله يسر أموركم وامور كل الحجاج يارب و يتقبل طاعتكم و يردكم بالسلامه إن شاء الله 
و يزاج الله خير أختي و وايد استانست على موضوعج ..
ولا تنسين تدعيلنا أن الله يحفظنا و ويبعد عنا الشر و يحقق النا كل خير إن شاء الله
 :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## fa6oom78

الله يسر امورج ويتقبل منج رببي يحفظج وتريدين بسلامه ويفرج اهموم المسلمين جميعا 

ادعي لي ربي يثبتني على ديني ويرضى عني

----------


## سنيورة دبي

فديتج والله ادعيلي الله يشافي ولدي سلطان دخيييييييلج لا تنسيني

----------


## &:) ام حمد :)&

الله يوفقج ويتقبل منك ان شاء الله

اذا الله اراد واتذكرتيني في ذيج الساعه ادعي لي بالجنه ورضاء الله ورسوله عنا وادعي لولدي حمد بالشفاء من انولد وهو ما شاايف خير

وجزاك الله الخير

----------


## ام مريومه

تروحين واتردين بالسلامه ونفرح بشوفتج
ادعيلنا بالهدايه وان الله يفك دين ريلي ويشفي ابوي اليوم بيسوون له عمليه فالعمود الفقري
ربي يشفيه يارب

----------


## لاكي

بارك الله فيك يالغالية على هذه الفكرة وجزاك الله الخير ييييييييييييااااااااااااررررررررب
ادعيلي ان الله يدخلني الجنة ويرحم ابوي ويشفي امي ويهدي اخواني و يرزقني بالزوج الصالح يالغالية ويحسن ظروفي المادية 
وييييييييييييييييييييارب يحققلج امنياتج كلها ان شاء الله

----------


## أم خواطر

تروحين وترجعين بالسلامة وعقبالنا أبغي منج تدعلي أربي طبيعي

----------


## omalkool

ان شاء الله تروحى وتيجى بالسلامة وربنا يجزيك كل الخير على شعورك الطيب بس لا تنسى تدعى لنفسك تقبل الله منا ومنك اللهم اميين

----------


## تي تي

مشكورة الغالية
ادعي لي ان الله يهدي لي عيالي ويوفقهم في دراستهم والله ايسر لي اموري ويستر علينا في الدنيا والاخر وبالصحة والعافية والله يهديني وينور لي طريجي

----------


## المـ غ ـروره

الله يسر اموورج ويفرج همج يااااااارب

وتروحين وتردين بالسلامه الغاليه ^^

----------


## نور زوجها

ادعيلي أحمل بالذرية الصالحة ... وربي يوفقني وزوجي ويبعد عنا كيد الكائدين.. وتروحين وتردين بالسلامة...

----------


## بنوتة80

من طيب قلبج والله ^^

ادعيلي ان الله يفرج همي وينور دربي ويرزقني بالزوج الصالح



حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله

----------


## Soud Soul

انا دخيلج .. ادعي لي بالهدايه .. والله يغسل قلبي من الشوائب وكل مايغضب الله .. ويحفظ ويهدي لي زوجي وولدي ويبارك فيهم ... ويهدي سر اخوي مع زوجته الجديده .. ويهدي ابوي .. 



وحج مبرور الغاليه ..وعقبالنا يااارب

----------


## uae وبس

انشالله حج مقبول بأذن الله وانشالله تروحين وتردين بالسلامة الغالية 
ادعيلى بأن الله يهديني ، وبالزوج الصالح ، والله يوفج يا رب

----------


## دمعة ملااك

تروحين وتردين بالسلامه

واتنى انج تعدين انه الله يسر كل مشاكلي ويفرج همي ويحفظ لي بنتي من كل شر وتكون بنت باره و يوفق اخواني في دراستهم وحياتهم ويوفقني في حياتي 


يزاج الله خير يالغلا

----------


## nourlglb

الله يجزيج الف خير على هالمبادرة الطيبة

واتمنى تدعيلي ان الله يحفظ عيالي وريلي من كل شر ويبعد عنهم عيال الحرام ويرزقهم الرزق الصالح 
وادعيلي ان الله يرزقنا ببيت عشان نرتاح وييسر امرنا ويثبت الايمان في قلوبنا

والحج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله

( نور القلب )

----------


## angel2008

مرحبا اختي تروحين وتردين بالسلاامه يارب

ادعيلي يالغاليه الله يرزقني الذريه الصالحه.. :Smile: 
أم سعيد

----------


## محبه 2007

أسأل الله ان يتقبل منك صالح الاعمال،ويسر امرك لاتنسينا من صالح دعائك بأن الله يثبتنا على الدين، ويرحم موتانا ويبارك لنا في مارزقنا، وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ام سما وحلا

تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة وانت نقية من ذنوبك والله يتقبل منك يا رب يا ريتك تدعي لكل عضوات المنتدى بالستر والسلامة وان يقبلنا الله في عباده الصالحين ويحرم اجسادنا عن النار يا رب

----------


## الأريج

ادعيلي الله يوفقني مع ريلي ويرزقني بالولد الصالح لاني حامل وانشاالله يكون ولد

----------


## shoshouae

إن شاء الله تروحين وتردين بالسلامه
والله يتقبل منج ويوفقج

حبيبتي إدعيلي بان الله يرزقني الجنــــه والوظيفه الحلوه

----------


## الكعبيه

الله يوفقج يالغاااليه
وتروحين وتردين بالسلامه لنا 
دعائج لنا ان الله يوفقني في حياتي واللي فبالي يتحقق
^^

----------


## أم مااايد

الله ايخليج ويتقبل منج صالح الاعمال ادعي لن زوجي ما يجدد مهمته في امريكا لاني صدق محتاجتنه وجزاج الله الف خير

----------


## umzayed1

أولا : جزاج الله ألف خير وبادره طيبه منج ويعلها في ميزان حسناتج يارب وتذكري أنج كل ما تدعين لوحده منا الملائكه تدعيلج ولكي مثله 
أتمنى تدعين لي بحسن الخاتمه والله يهديني ويهدي زوجي ويجعل عيالي قرة عين لي ولأبوهم ويجعلهم ذريه صالحه ويجعلهم من حفظة كتابه يا رب وأدعيلي أن الله يرزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب وأن شاء الله يوفقنا في شراء بيت العمرويرزقنا الفردوس الاعلى ويتقبل منا صالح الاعمال ..ومشكوره فديتج

----------


## غـلا منصور

ربي يحفظج ويردج بالسلامه يالغلآ .. وربي يجزيج كل خير ..

دعواتج لنا بالتوفيق والستر وحسن الخاتمه يارب ..

----------


## جوري2005

الله يرجعج بالسلامة إن شاء الله أنا أدعيلي إن الله يسهل علي ولادتي ويرزقني طفل سليم معافى وإن الله يرزقني ببنت في القريب العاجل ويرزق أختي الزوج الصالح في القريب العاجل

----------


## احساس بنوته

كنت افكر اكتب عشان البنات اللي يروحون الحج يدعولي وانا الحين داخله المنتدى شفت موضوعج ,,, فالله يخليج ادعيلي الله يهديني ويعافيني ويعطيني الصحه ويساعد عيالي ويوفقهم ,,, وبعد ادعي لريلي الله يسر اموره ويفرج كربته ويسدد دينه ويساعده ويبعد عنه المكروه ,, فعلا انا محتاجه للدعاء ,, والله يوفقج ويسر امورج في الحج ويرضى عنج ويفرج همج وكربتج ,, اللهم آمين

----------


## to0otah

فديتج ادعيلي الله يرزقني الذريه الصالحه
و ان شاء الله تروحين و تردين بالسلامه و حج مقبول ان شاء الله

----------


## om abdo

السلام عليكم اختي سحر العيون
تقبل الله منك الطاعات وحج مبرور ودنب مغفور ان شاء الله وانشاء الله تجيك الدوره في هاليومين

وامانه متنسي تدعيلي ان الله يسر الامور وتجيني والدتي قبل ماولد وربي يرزقني بالدريه الصالحه ويهدي زوجي وربي يلين قلبه علي امانه ادعيلي الله يسر امورك وحجك ان شاء الله :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## صعب المنال2004

فديتج ادعيلي الله يوفقني مع ريلي ويجعل ايامنا كلها سعادة وان ربي يحفظنا من العين ويرزقني الذريه الصالحه ويعيني على نربيتهم واكبرهم والله لا يحرمني منهم 
و ان شاء الله تروحين و تردين بالسلامه و حج مقبول ان شاء الله

----------


## #..Lamar..#

فديتج ادعيلي الله يهدي الحال بين امي وابوي ويهديهم عن المشاكل الي بدمر بيتنا  :Frown: 
ويرزقني بوظيفة زينة اقدر اصرف على اخواني فيها

----------


## مزون دبي

اختي ادعيلي الله يرزقني بالذرية الصالحة في القريب العاجل ولا يحرمني منها ان شاءالله


تروحين و تردين بالسلامة ان شاءالله

----------


## MRSA

الله يردج سالمه الغاليه ^______^

ادعي لنا بالجنه .. وحسن الخاتمه .. والتوفيق بحياتنا والنجاح بالدراسه .. وسلااامتج خخخ

----------


## الـــــمها

أتمنى انج تدعي لي .. بأن الله ييسر اموري في الزواج .. ويتسهل علي كل شي 

تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه يالغاليه ... وحج مبرور مقدما

----------


## ميار

جزاك الله خير والله يوفقك تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه

والله يتقبل منك يارب وصيتك بالدعاء تدعيلي بان الله يسخر لي زوجي ويسخرني لزوجي ويوفقنا ويستر

علينا دنيا واخره ويرزقني الذريه الصالحه وان يوفق عيالي في دراستهم ويستر عليهم ويبارك فيهم 

ويهديهم ويشفي ابوي وامي ويطول الله بعمرهم ويسعد اختي الصغيره بزوج صالح اللي تفرح فيه 

ويوفقها بتاهيل وتشتغل ويوفق اخواني واخواتي ويسعدهم من ام عمر

----------


## بنت__دبي

*تروحين وترجعين بسلامه والله يتقبل منج صالح الأعمال وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور والله يحفظج من كل شر 

ودعواتج لجميييع المسلمين بالنصر على أعداء الدين والهدايه 

والملتقى الجنه ان شاء الله*

----------


## عليا العلا

تسيرين وتردين بالسلامه ياااارب والله يتقبل منج طاعتج يارب 

اباج تدعيلي بالزوج الصالح عاجل غير اجل  :Smile:  وتدعيلي ان ربي يعجل في امر زواجي وايسره  :Smile:  وادعيلي بعد اني احج السنه الياااية 

ويزااااااج الله خيييير

----------


## بقايا ليل

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

والله يوفقج ويتقبل منج يارب ومن كل حاج وحاجه..وتروحون وتردون بالسلامه يا رب

الله يوفقج

ادعي لي اني احج ويا زوجي....وادعي لزوجي بالهداية وإن الله يتوب عليه من شرب الخمر والتدخين ومعاكسة البنات عاجلاً وليس آجلاً.....وإن الله يجعلني زوجته الوحيدة فالدنيا والآخره....ويرزقني بالذرية الصالحة...ويسخره لي ويحسن ظنه فيني...وإن الله ايسر امورنا ونسكن بيتنا اليديد

اختج عاشه

----------


## يعجز الوصف

اكرمج الله اختي الكريمة 

تقبل الله منا ومنكم ...

بس لا تنسينا من دعائج هناك اختى ...

وان الله يسر لي اموري ويوفقني لما يحب ويرضى..

بوركت ورجعت بسلامة الله ...

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور ان شاء الله 

الله يحفظج يارب

----------


## عيون دبي

حج مبرووووووووووووووووووووووور إن شاء الله وإدعيلي إنه رب يحقق لي اللي في بالي وتسلمين ع البادره الطيبه حبوبه  :Smile:

----------


## سبرايت

حج مبرور و ذنب مغفور اختي.....
اتمني انج تدعيلي بحسن الخاتمه و ان اكون من اهل الجنه....و الله يحفظج و ترجعين بالسلامه

----------


## بنت عبودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان تدعيلي بالذرية الصالحة وان الله يوفقجني في الدنيا والاخرة ويرزقني حسن الخاتمة وجنة الفردوس الاعلى 
الله يحفظج إن شاء الله ويعطيج العافية... حج مبرور وذنبا مغفورا والله يتقبل منج الغالية..

----------


## النادرة

هلا غناتي

تروحين وتردين بالسلامة ان شاء الله وربي يتقبلها منج ان شاء ويتقبل كل دعواتج مثل ما انتي حابة انج تدعيلنا كلنا

يالغالية ادعيلي ربي يزرقني بالزوج الصالح وعاجلا غير اجلا 

وتسلمين حبوبة

----------


## تربعت بقلوبهم

حج مبرور وسعي مغفور ... تروحي وتردي بالسلامة .... ادعيلي انه الله يرضى علي ويثبتني فشغلي

----------


## ملاك بطبعي

اولا الله يسهل عليج..وتروحين وتردين بالسلامه..

ثانيا ابيج تدعين لي بالزوج الصالح..والهداية لي ولغيري..^^

----------


## ديور العين

،، รั ،،❀ تروحيــــــن وترديــــــــن بالسلامــــــه ❀،، รั ،،
حج مبرور وذنبا مغفورا والله يتقبل منج الغالية

----------


## سوسوsoso

الله يسعدك خيتو على المبادره الاخويه ..

ادعي لي ربي يشفيني و يعافيني ..

و ادعي لي انو ربي يسهل عليا دراستي و يرتفع معدلي و اصير معيده في الجامعه ..

و ادعي لي ربي يطول عمر الوالدين العزيزين ..

و اهم شي تدعي انو ربنا يدخلنا الفردوس الاعلى في الجنه و يجمعنا وياكِ فيها ياااارب..

----------


## سوسوsoso

و الله يتقبل حجك ان شاء الله و ييسر امورك

جزاكِ الله خيييييييييير ..

و احنا بإذن الله ما راح ننساكي من الدعاء

----------


## الغلاSH

حج مقبول يا ربي وذمب مغفور 
تسيرين وتردين بالسلامه 
انا مابه من الدنيه اله رضى رب العالمين ويرزقني بالذريه الصالحه في اقرب وقت ولا يحرمني من احساس الامومه

----------


## سماء صافية

أولاً جزاج الله خير على طيبتج الله يوفقج و يرزقج كل ما تتمنين دنيا و آخره
تروحين و تردين بالسلامة 
إذا ما عليج أمر و تستطعين تدعين لي( الله يوفقني و يرزقني الحج ).

----------


## نوفاني

تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه ان شاءالله وادعيلي الله يحفظلي ريلي وعيالي وان شاءالله احمل بولد

----------


## عاشقة تمر

ادعليلي بالزوج الصالح

----------


## سيدة ملعقه

الله يعطيج العافيه ع هاي الخدمه العظيمه والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويوفقج في حجج انشاء الله

حبيبتي ادعيلي اول شي بالجنه وادعيلي ان الله يوفقني في حياتي وان يحققلي الي في بالي

ويرزقني الريال الصالح

انشاء الله اتسيرين واتردين بسلامه

----------


## تيمان

ادعيلي بولد ان شاءاللة ولا تنسين :Astaghfor:

----------


## wafa81

فديييييييييييييييييييت قلبج الغالية والله شي طيب منج وهالشي وااااااااااااايد فرحنا 
وأتمنى تدعيلي بالزوج الصالح واللي أتمناه والستر فالدنيا والآخرة
والتوفيق ف الوظيفة 
والله يتقبل منج وحج مقبول بإذن لله وذنب مغفور....
وتروحين وتردين بالسلامة والله يحفظج يااااااااااااااااا رب
أختج عائشة

----------


## om adm

الله يرجعك بالسلامه وحج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله 
ادعيلى الله يهدينى ويخليلى زوجى ويفتحها الله فى وجهه ويخليلى عيالى ويرزقنا الحج ان شاء الله
طلباتى وايده بس سامحينى

----------


## mi_mi

تروحين و تردين بالسلامة و الله يتقبل طاعتج انشاء الله..
لاتنسينا الغاليه من صالح دعائج و ادعيلي الله يشفيني و يهديني و يحقق اللي فبالي و يرزقني و أهلي حسن الخاتمة..

----------


## أحلى نوني

الغالية اتروحين واتردين بالسلامه والله يفرج همج
اذا ماعليج اماره اباج تدعين لي الله يجمعني بالانسان اللي اتمناه بالحلال
وتدعين لعمي انه يقوم بالسلامه
والله يوفقج

----------


## سحــر العيـون

ان شاءالله 

ما طلبتوا وفالكم طيب...


صدقوني ما بنسى ولا حده فيكم باذن الله....

لان بكتب اساميكم والادعيه الي طلبوتوها في ورقه...


فلا اتحاتون ما بنسى احد باذن الله...  :Smile:

----------


## banat_star

ان شاءالله اتسيرين وتردين بالسلامه
والله يحقق اللي في بالج ان شاءالله وأحس انج واااااااااااااااااااااايد طيبه ورحيمه بالآخرين والله يرزقج على قد نيتج
حج مبرور وذنب مغفور...

----------


## Umm_Gaith

ماشالله عليج الله يكثر من امثالج الغالية

لو سمحتي اباج تدعيلي الله يرزقني حسن الخاتمه ويهدي ريلي ويبعد عنه بنات الحرام والمنكر والشهوات والله يرزقني بتوام بنات انشالله ويجعل ولدي قرة اعين لي ولابوه

وفي ميزان حسنااااااااااااتج ويزاج الله خير اختي

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور مقدما تسيرين وتردين بالسلامة اختي

----------


## استايل مي

حج مبرور بأذن الله تروحين حبوبة وترجعين بالسلامة

----------


## سفيرة الفقراء

ربي يحفظج ع المبادرة الطيبة منج ..

وإدعيلي انا وزوجي ربي يوفقنا ويهدينا، ويثبتنا ع الطاعة ويرزقنا الذرية الصالحة ..

وينور قلب زوجي بالإيمان والخوف والخشية ..

وربي يحفظج وتروحي وترجعي بالسلامة إن شاء الله ..

جزاك الله خير ع المبادرة الطيبة..

----------


## مياو مياو^_*

انا انا انا اباااج تدعييلي لوماعلييج امر مابا شي بس ادعيلي ان الله يشافي ابويه وولد اختيه ويرجعولنا بالسلامه ان شالله وان الله يحقق اللي في بالي..اتمنى انج ماتنسين اختيه :Smile:

----------


## malakmaroc

حج مبرور بأذن الله تروحين حبوبة وترجعين بالسلامة
هلا اباك تدعين لي بالستر بالنديا الاخر وكل المسلميين يارب

----------


## DxB-KhaYaLaH

يا اختي ادعي لي هذا الدعاء ...... ادعي لي قولي يااارب يارب يارب انه علياء تنجح في دراستها الجامعية (( واللهم ارزق علياء في الدنيا حسنا وفي الاخرة حسنا وقنا عذاب النار هذا اللي اباه وبس ))

----------


## حليوه وقدع

الغاليه ادعيلي بالهدااايا ولريلي بالهدايا والله يوفقني وياه ويشافي امي وابوي ويدتي ويدي ويعافيهم من كل مرض ويهدي بنتي يجعلها من الذريه الصالحه ويرزقني بالوظيفه المناسبه واخلص دراستي وادعيلي جنة الفردوس وحسن الخاتمه.. وربي يحفظج تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه يارب

----------


## موانئ السحر

جزاج الله خير 

وحجا مبروا وسعيا مشكورا مقدما ان شاء الله

وادعيلي ان الله ايسرلي كل عسير ويكتبلي الخير حيث كان 
ويجعل كل قضاء قضاه لي خيرا ويجعل عاقبة امري رشدا 
ويغفر ذنوبي ويستر عيوبي وامن روعاتي دنيا واخره
ويتقبل مني صالح الاعمال ويتجاوز عن سيئاتي

----------


## ام بنــــاتـى

[CENTER]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/CENT
 :Salam Allah: 
جزاكى الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
تقبل الله منك ومن المسلمين اجمعين
لاول مره اشترك او اكتب رد الحمد لله من حس حظى
اسال الله لى ولكى الثبات والاخلاص وان يفرج همك وكربتك وجميع المسلمين 
ادعى للمسلمين اجمعين بالنصر القريب ان شاء الله وان يغفر لنا ويرزقنا الجنهER]
والسموحه :Ast Green:

----------


## dxb_moon

لا تنسيني انا يا الغاليييييييييه

ادعيلي انه الله ايسر امري ويكتب لي الخير وين ما كان وكيف ما كان 

ويعوضني خير..

لا تنسيني فديتج

----------


## بنت بابا2525

تروحين واتردين بالسلامه فديتج ..

انا بغيتج تدعين لباباتي ( الله يرحمه )



وان الله يجمعني وياه فالجنه ^_^

----------


## أم-سيف

انا بغيتج تدعين لي بالجنه والله ييسر لي خطبتي وتم على خير ويناولني الي في بالي وارتاح
لا تنسيني يالغاليه اختج في ضيقه )=

والله يردج بالسلامه ويتقبل منج ياربي

----------


## سحــر العيـون

بنات كتبت كل اسماميكم والادعيه الي تبونها  :Smile:

----------


## عـــلايه راك

ان شاء الله تروحين و تردين بالسلامه و حج مقبول ان شاء الله

ادعيلي اعرس واخذ الانسان اللي اتمان

----------


## سحــر العيـون

بنات الي طرشولي الرسايل الخاصه بعد كتبت اسامسهم

الله ايقدرني ان شاءالله  :Smile:

----------


## Emy24

إن شاء الله بتروحي وبترجعي بالسلامة وحج مبرور ان شاء الله

اتمنى تدعيلي الله يثبتني على طريق الحق ويحسن خاتمتي ويرزقني بالشخص اللي بتمناه ويشفي اخوي واختي

وياريت تدعي لبنت عمتي بالتوفيق بالثانوية العامة وتاخذ المركز الاول ع فلسطين

الله بسر همك ويسهل امروك ويحققلك كل شي بتتمنيه

----------


## زينة الحلوات

حج مبرور بإذن الله 
ابغيج تدعيلي ان الله يسخر زوجي لي

----------


## عالية الغالية

ادعي لنا ولاهلي بالسعادة في الدارين والهداية والصلاح



وحج مبرور

----------


## دلوعه الموت

والله فيج الخير اختي انج فكرتي بهالطريقه  :Smile: 
ياريت تدعيلي انه الله يسخر زوجي لي ويحفظلي بنتي ويهدينا ويحسن خاتمتنا ويرزقنا من خيره يااااااااارب ..

يزاج الله خير ويكون في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## حمده القبيسي

حج مبرور بإذن الله 
ادعيلي ربي يوفقني فالدراسه ويحقق اللي فبالي

----------


## قلب البلوشي

اللهم اجعله حجاً مبروراً وسعياً مشكوره وذنباً مغفوراً
تروحين وتردين بالسلامه 
أختي لاتنسيني في الدعاء حيث أنني بحاجة إلى الدعاء لان مفاصلي يعوروني وما اقدر أشيل بنتي 
أدعيلي بالشفاء (أم حمد) 
وشكراً

----------


## ₪حقنة تواضع₪≈

*تسلمين الغالية سحر العيون 

ع البادرة الطيبة منج وهذا دليل حبج للخير وحبج لأخواتج ف الله

بدون مجاملة نادراً مانشوف وحدة شراتج ^_^

الله يديم الأخوة والمحبة دوووم ياااااااارب 

يزاج الله كل خير يالحبوبة

أن شاء الله الحجة تكون خفيفة عليج

تروحين وتردين بالسلامة ^_^ 

الله ينور قلبج بطاعته ويرزقج كل خير تتمنينه يااارب

أدعيلي بزوج صالح 

ربي يسعدج

. . ~*

----------


## ‎بنت شيـــوخ

تكفين تكفين تكفين ادعيلي وربي ماااحد عندي يدعيلي امي متوفيه وابوي متووفي

أتمنى تدعيلي بالزواج من الشخص اللي أتمناه.. 

لي ثلاث سنوات واوومورنااا متعسررره


تكفين يالغاليه

----------


## صدى الأم

الله يوفقج ويسر لج تدعين لي ربي يرزقني توام اولاد

----------


## مدام جيجي

ادعي لي بالتوفيق والوظيفه وان الله يرزقني الذريه الصالحه قريب العاجل

الله يثقبل حجك ويردك سالمه غانمه ويوفقك يارب

----------


## ₪حقنة تواضع₪≈

*للمرة الثانية على التوالي ^_^

أدعيلي بزوج صالح 

للرفع رفع الله قدري وقدركم ف الدنيا والآحرة

ربي يحفظج

. . ~*

----------


## أم شمـه

جزاج الله كل الخير اختي

ادعيلي ان الله يسهل اموري ويصبرني ويرزقني الذريه الصالحه عاجلا غير اجل 

والله يتقبل حجتك بإذن الله 
وتردين للبلاد بكل سلام وامان

----------


## غلا سليمان

تقبل الله طاعتج 
ويزاج الله خير لانج بتوصلين ما في خواطرنا لربنا

اختي اخوي مسوي حادث ادعي ربي يعافيه ويرفع عنا هالبلا لان والله نفسيتنا اتعبت

ادعي لنا ربناااا يفرجهااا 

وتروحين وترجعين بالسلامه ان شاءالله

----------


## سمكه

الله يوفقج ويسر لج امورج وتسهل دروبج وتروحين وتردين بالسلامة وانتي طاهره من ذنوبج

اباج تدعين يحقق اللي في بالي ربي والله يتقبل منج يارب ومن جميع المسلمين




> ويزاج الله خير لانج بتوصلين ما في خواطرنا لربنا


اختي ما يصير جي نقول لان طبيعي ربنا يعلم باللي في خاطر كل حد فينا لكن نقول لأنها حاجة ودعوتها بإذن الله مستجابة وخصه يوم عرفه

----------


## مصممة جرافيك

ادعيلي ان ان وريلي تزيييد محبتنا ويبعدون الحساد عنا

----------


## الغدير

ادعيلي الله ايسر اموري و يفرج كربي

----------


## دهن العود93

تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه ان شاء الله

وادعييلي انجح بنسبه حلووه 

انجح من اول ثنوي وانتقل ثاني ثنووي ^^

----------


## الغغغالية

أسأل الله ان يوفقك ويتقبل حجك وتردين بالسلامه بأذن الله 

ولا تنسينى من الدعاء الله يخليج

أدعيلى وايد أن الله يفرج همى ويقضي الدين عنى وعن زوجى ويحفظ أولادى من كل شر

الله معك ويحرسك ويحفظك من كل شر 

أختك أم ريم

----------


## حنين_الشوق

حج مبروور وسعي مشكور بإذن الله تعالى ،،

تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه الغاليه ،،

ومشكوره انج مانسيتى البنات إللي ما عرفتيهم إلا من خلف شاشه ،،

جعله الله في ميزانا حسناااتج الغلااا ،،


فدييتج بغيتج تدعين لي بأن الله يوفقني فحياتي اليديده ،،
ويبعد عني الهم ويسر أموري وأمور خطيبي ،،
ويسترعلي ويرزقني بالوظيفه ويهدي اخواني وخواتي ويخلي لي أمي وأبوي ولا يحرمني منهم ...



ومتسلميين الغاليه وربي ييسر أمورج ...


ودمتي في حفظ الرحمن .....

----------


## هذه قصتي

الغالية بغيتج تدعيلي انه الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح وبالهداية والستر ويهدي اخواني وخواتي ويخلي لي أمي ويرحم ابوي ولا يحرمني منهم ...  :Smile: 


حج مبرور بأذن الله تروحين حبوبة وترجعين بالسلامة.. تحملي على عمرج  :Smile: 

مشكورة وف ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي والله يوفقج واييسر لج هذا الحج وترجعين لنا سالمه غانمه بإذن الله  :Smile: 

لو ماعليج امر بغيت دعوه منج انه الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح اللي في بالي ^^ وبالحياة الطيبه والذريه الصالحه

والله يحفظج حبيبتي وان شاء الله دورتج نزلت واذا ما نزلت ان شاء الله ما اتييه الا بعد ما ترجعين بالسلامه ^_^

وعسى الله ايسر امرج وايفرج همج وكربج ويسعدج دنيا واخره

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

تروحين و تردين بالسلامة و حج مبرور و ذنب مغفور ان شاء الله

----------


## .بنت محمد.

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور بإذن الله .. 

الله يتقبل طاعتكم ان شاء الله ، ويتقبل صيامنا (اللهـم آمين) ..

إدعيلنا اختي بالثبات على دينه بهالزمن اللي صارت المغريات والماده هي أول شي .. *الله المستعان* .. والله يستر علينا بأزواج صالحين ويوفقنا فـ الحياه .. ويتوفانا على كلمة "لا إله الا الله ، محمد رسول الله" .. 

والله ايوفقج ياربي وايسرلج ان شاء الله .. والله ينولج الثواب لأنج دعيتي لأخواتج بـ ظهر الغيب ..

----------


## مرود كحالي

مااشاء الله بتدعين لمنو وبتخلين منوو

غنااتي اريدج تدعين لي انه تتيسر امووورنا ونحصل بيت اكبر عن اللي عايشين فيه
واتخرج من الكليه واشتغل على طوووول

فديتج لا تنسيني من الدعاء


تروحين وتردين بالسلامه

وحج مبروور وسعي مشكوور يااربيه

واكيد كل وحده بتدعين لها الملائكه بتقولج ولك مثل ذلك

يعطيج الف عااافيه

----------


## ليلى شارجة

إن شاءالله تروحين بالسلامه ةالله يتقبلها منج
إدعيلي إني أكون من أهل الجنة

----------


## الرحاله

الله يخليج ادعيلي بالزوج الصالح..

----------


## الرحاله

إن شاءالله تروحين بالسلامه

----------


## roosa

ما شاء الله عليج ... أول شي تروحين وتردين بالسلامه .. وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور وان شاء الله ربي يتقبل منج صالح الأعمال وتردين من الحج مغسولة الذنوب كما ولدتك أمك آآآآآآآآآآآآىمين يارب ... 

بصراحه موضوعج طيب وايد يعني نادر ماواحد يقول أنا رايح الحج ويستشير جمع غفير من الناس بالأدعية اللي يبغونه يدعيلهم وهو في هالموقف الجليل .. الله يتقبل منج وأهم شي ان بكل دعوه بتدعينها لهالبنات لج بمثلها .. وكلنا نعرف فضل دعوة الغيب .. الله يبارك لج يارب ويهنيج دنيا وآخره ... 


عزيزتي انا أبغيج تدعين لي بالصلاح والإيمان هذا أهم شي واني اكون من اهل الجنة ويكون قبري روضه من رياض الجنة وتكون خاتمتي طيبه ... وثاني شي تدعين لي بالزوج الصالح الديّن اللي يعيني على أمور ديني ويرزقني بالذرية الصالحه الحافظه للقرآن ... آآآآآىىمين يارب ولج بمثل هالدعوات ان شاء الله ... ويارب يرزقنا بموقف عرفة آمين

----------


## سحــر العيـون

تم بحفظ الله ورعايته...

كتبت كل ادعيتكم...

الله ايقدرني يارب...

بنات لا تنسوني من صالح دعواتكم...

----------


## غرشه عسل

ادعيلي بان الله يهدي ريلي عن خرابيطه وان الله يرزقني بالوظيفه لزينه

----------


## الرحاله

الله يحفظج ياااااااارب

----------


## **شيخوه**

حج مبرور وسعيا مشكور وادعيلي كل سنه اروح الحج

----------


## الحياة*أمل

تروحين وتردين بالسلامة ان شاء الله , حج مبرور باذن الله , دعواتج أختي لي تتسهل ولادتي يا رب وتتحسن ظروفي وتنفك كربتي على خير باذن الرحمان الرحيم انه قادر على كل شيء .

----------


## الحلاكلة

تروحين وتردين بالسلامة يالغالية ادعيلي بالهدايه وادعي لخواتي بالذرية الصالحة 
حج مقبول يارب

----------


## Looooonely

ادعيلنا بالذرية الصالحة

وتردين بالسلامة

----------


## شانون

حج مبرور باذن الله تروحين وترجعين بالسلامة.. 

ادعيلي الله يوفقني في حياتي وفي الدراااسة واييب امتياز 
وانه الله يجمعنا في الجنة

----------


## Um DaNaH

يزاج الله خير على هاي البدره الطيبه منج .. والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج .. والله يتقبل طاعتج ان شاءالله .. وتروحين وترجعين بالسلامه .. 

ادعيلي يالغاليه .. الله يرزقني انا وزوجي الحج ان شاءالله .. ويرزقنا الرزق الحلال دايما وابدا .. ويوفقنا في حياتنا .. ويحفظنا من العين والحسد .. وكيد الناس .. ويعينا على تربيه عيالنا تربيه صالحه ... وانه تكون ذريتي طيبه صالحه معافاه .. واهم شي الله يسهل ولادتي ...

والله يهدينا ويصلح حالنا .. ويرزقنا الجنه .. ويقينا من النار .. ويرحمنا برحمته .. ويحشرنا مع الانبياء والصديقين والشهداء

----------


## bdweya_ba6

حج مقبول اتمنى منج تدعيلي الله يستر عليه ويوفقني واتزوج من الشخص اللي فبالي واذا هو خير الليه الله يقربه اماااااانه

----------


## قلب_العيناوية

تروحين وتردين بالسلامه ادعيلي وادعلي لامي وخواتي واخواني ان الله يفرجها علينا ويسهل امورنا وايشفالنا الوالده..


وتروحين وتردين بالسلامه .. وحج مبرور وسعيا مشكور وذنبا مغفور ان شاءالله

----------


## tmyz

انا ابا تدعين لي اني اكون من عباد الله الصالحين الي يحبهم ويحبونه بارك الله فيج ==== وناسه يوم وحده تفكر في خواتها و الناس الي حواليها بهذا الشيء == صدق جزاك الله خيرا === الله يسعدج دنيا و آخره يا رب

----------


## المعزبه

حج مبروووووووور ان شاء الله .. 

ادعيلي الله يوفقني فحياتي اليديده ( انا حياة ) ^^
واعرف اتصرف مع ريلي واهله .. 
والله يسعدنا كلنا 
ويكونون اهلي واهله وامي وابوي راضين عني ..

والله يوفقج 

تردين لنا بالسلامه يالغلاا

----------


## al7oor

دخيلج ادعيلي دعاء انه عقب مااتردين من الحج اكون مالجه وانه خطيبي يحصل على وظيفه

----------


## طيرالحبارى

السلام عليكم ...

مشكورة اختيه على هالمعروف ...الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويرزقج باللي تدعينه للغير...

ادعيلي ان ربي يهديني ويرضى عني ويرزقني الاخلاص لوجهه الكريم في كل شيء..
الله يرزقج حج مبرور ويتقبل منج ..

----------


## ¸بنت الحجاز¸

*

..جــــــزاكـ الله كـــــل خــــــير..

ادعولــي ان الله ايفــــرج همــــي وكربـــي...وايسر لــــي امري...وينصرني...وايبشــــرني بالخبر الحــلو الي اتمناه من زمــان...واينولنـــي مـــرادي...عاجـــلا غير اجـــــــل...وادعولي بالتوفيق فـــي دراستي وحيــــاتي ...

..[امـــــــــــــين يـــــــارب]..


وحيــــاكـ الله اختـــــي بالســ ع ـــــوديه..}*

----------


## سارونة الحلوة

الله ييسر أمورج ويفرج همج وكربج يارب ...

ادعيلي بالذرية الصالحة..

----------


## قمر بدر

حج مبرور أختى الله يخليج أدعيلي الله يرزقنى بنوته انا عندي ولدين والحين حامل إنشاء الله بإذن الله بنوته تروحين وترجعين بالسلامة تحياتي نوال

----------


## ام ســالم

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور انشاءالله تروحين وترجعين بالسلامة
وادعيلي بالذرية الصالحة وتيسير الامور والستر ورضا الله والوالدين

----------


## بنت هواشم

اختي دخيلج انا ادور احد يدعيلي في الحج فيلاتنسيني مندعاج انه الله يستر علينا في الدنيا والاخره والله يرزقني حسن الخاتمه ويغفر لي ويدخلني الجنه برحمته والله ويتوفاني ويبعثي مؤمنه يارب والله يرزقني بريل يفرح قلبي وصالح وفرج همي ارجوج يا اختي لا تنسيني من دعاج

----------


## غـــــرور

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله عزيزتي...

أتمنى ما تنسيني وتدعيلي الله ايسر امور ديني ودنياي وايسر أمور زواجي يا رب وشغلي..

أختج : غــــــــــــــرور

----------


## كندية وافتخر

وأنا الصراحة أريدج تدعي بأن الله يشفي عيني من هالأكياس الدهنية وأنها تروح وما ترد مرة ثانية
والله يوفقج إن شاء الله

----------


## مرااايم.

الله يحفظج وحج مبرور حبيبتي ودائما الانسان يدعي للمسلمين جميعا بالخير الله ييسر امورج اختي

----------


## أم علي 2

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله عزيزتي...

أتمنى ما تنسيني وتدعيلي الله ايسر امور ديني ودنياي ويسخر لي زوجي 
ويشفي عيوني من الاكياس الدهنيه

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

هلا حبوبه امانه ادعيلي بالستر والزريه الصالحه

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

ام سلطان

----------


## اتعبني@غروري

اولااا مبروك الغالية وعقبالنا ما نزوور الكعبة والله حلمي..

ادعيلي الغالية ان ربي يطول بعمر امي ويبعد عنها كل همهااا ومرضهاااا 

ويخلي لي ريلي وبنتي ويحفظهم من كل شر ...ويطول بعماارهم ويوفقني بحياتي الزوجية والدراااسية

----------


## عيوز 2008

تدعيلي بالهدية وستر ودعي لعيالي بصحه وسلامه بنتي وولدي .
الله يسر همج و يسهل امورج كله يارب وتروحين وتردين بسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالامه لا تنسيني بليز

----------


## meme123456789

توصلين بالسلامه وحج مبرور ان شاء الهله

دعيلي بالستر والزوج الصالح..:$

----------


## BntZayed

امانه ادعيلي بالستر .............والذريه الصالحه

----------


## ums3ood22

ان شااء الله تروحين وتردين بالسلاااامة وحج مقبول ان شاااء الله 
ادعيلي الله يرقني بالذرية الصااالحة 
مشكوووورة يالغالية ع المعرووووف وفي ميزااان حسناتج ياااااارب

----------


## +[ RaYaMe ]+

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور باذن الله عزيزتي...

ادعي لجميع المسلمين حبيبتي بالمغفرة والرحمة .. وجعل ربي يجمعنا بجناته

----------


## اليازيا

حج مبرور بأذن الله تروحين حبوبة وترجعين بالسلامة.. تحملي على عمرج

----------


## اليزوي

*الغاليه لو ماعليج أمر ~_~
أدعيلي احصل شغل*

----------


## غشيمه 1

اباج تدعيلي بالستر والزوج الصالح والوظيفه

----------


## dam3a

شاء الله تروحين و تردين بالسلامه و حج مقبول ان شاء الله
اتمنى تدعيلي بالهدايه وانا الله يوفقني وييسر امور ديني ودنياي واحقق اللي ابيه

و الله يسر همج و يسهل امورج كله يارب

----------


## همسة الغلا

حج مبروور إن شاءالله
ادعيلي بالذرية الصالحه

----------


## ساكورا22

حج مقبول ان شاء الله
اتمنى لدعي أن الله يشفي امي وجميع أمة محمد 
ويفرج كرب المسلمين وينصر أخونا ف غزة

----------


## ام موازي11

الله يحفظج وادعي لنا جميعا بالمغفره والرحمه

----------


## ام غلا ريم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشحالج الغاليه شخبارج
انا اسمي شيخه اباج تدعيلي انه ازوج ويكون زوج صالح وذريه صالحه والله يثبت قلوبنا بالايمان اسيرين وتين بسلامه
و الله يستر علينا دنيا و اخره ويسر امورنا ونحصل جواز دعواتج حبوبه
ربي يحفظج
وتين حق اهلج
سالمه غانمه من قلبي ادعيلج

----------


## ام البنين2

ان شاء الله تروحين و تردين بالسلامه و حج مقبول ان شاء الله
ويارب يفج كربك ان شاء الله 
وان تدعى لاولادى بالهدايه ويكونوا من الصالحين والناجحين والمحببوبين وان يشرح قلبهم ويهدى سرهم ومن المنصورين دائما باسمايهم ياغاليه رغد ومحمد ويوسف اولاد ثريا
ارجوا ن لاتنسينا من الدعاء

----------


## الهمة العالية

أنا اريدج تدعيلي الله ايسرلج ويتقبل منج

----------


## smartymoon

ارجوكي محتاجه للدعاء جدا ادعيلي الله يفك كربتي وييسرلي اموري

----------


## al-raheel

حبيبتي والله ...

ربي يتقبل منج وتردين بسلامه 

فديتج طلبتج تدعين لي

ان اسير الحج بعون الله مع ريلي السنه اليايه

وان ربي يرزقني مبتغاي عاجلا غير اجل


فديتج والله فيج الخير

----------


## خفايا الروح*

اتمنى تدعيلي بالزوج اللي اتمناه
مشكوره حبيبتي انشاالله اتروحين وترجعين بسلامه

----------


## جوهرة111

اذا بعدج ما سرتي ادعيلي الله يهدي عيالي وريلي
وادعيلي اسير الحج ويا ريلي بعد مره

----------


## أشبه القمر

تروحين وتردين بسلامه انشالله وحج مبرور انشالله اختج في الله

----------


## مرتجيه بالله

جزاج الله الف خيرادعيلي حق اخوي انه يشفى (اصم) اتروحين وتردين بالسلامه

----------


## نونو الحلو

هلا فديتج حج مقبوله ان اشاءالله 
ادعيلي بالذرية صالحه وهداية ريلي واسير مع ريلي سنه اليايه الحج مع ريلي

----------


## نواعم 5

ادعيلي بالذرية الصالحة

----------


## الحب الأبدي

ادعيلي اللي ف بالي يصير و اخذ اللي اتمناه

----------


## أسومة

ادعيلي بالذرية الصالحة

----------


## بنوته كفالي

ادعيلي الله يحقق لي كل امنياتي و اخذ الي اتمناه و نكون من نصيب بعض عاجلا غير اجلا


و تسلمين الغاليه و الله يردج بالسلامه 

" حج مبرور و سعي مشكور "

----------


## الـريم

ادعييييلي ااااخذ الليييسن و اتخرج من الجاامعه


ويزااج الله كل خييير

اسمي مريم ^^

----------


## الشوووق

ربي ييسر عليج وتردييييييين بالسلامة

ادعي لي ربي يرزقني الذرية الصااااااااااالحة

----------


## غلا الورد

*الله يتقبل منج وبادرة طيبة منج 


الله يجزيج خير 

الله يوفقنا جميع ويجعلنا ممن تجاب دعواتهم*

----------


## المنى2007

اختي الغالية ادعيلي بأن الله يسر لي اموري ويفرج كربتي ويعطيني اللي في بالي
يزاج الله خير

----------


## شوق الامارات

ادعيلي بالحمل السليم

----------


## احبه موت

حج مبروور وسعي مشكور باذن الله 

يزاج الله خير بادره طيبه منج

 :Sob7an:

----------


## Ǯ Ĺ Y Ф Ф ƒ

انا { اليوف} لا تنسين اسمي ......محتاجه لدعائج لي ومن خاطرج

ادعي لي الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح واللي يسعدني طول حياتي

تروحين وتردين بالسلامه الغلا

الله يحفظج

----------


## صنووعي

تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه ،، وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور مقدما،،

ادعيلي ان الله يوفقني وايسر اموري ويفرج كربتي،، ويرزقني اللي في بالي 

لاتنسيني من دعائج 
وجزاج الله الف خير

----------


## دروب الشك

اول شي ربي يوفقج ويتقبل حجج ان شاء الله ويرزقج الجنه لانج فكرتي بغيرج

ياليت تدعيلي الله يرزقني الوظيفة والزوج الصالح ويبعد عني الوساوس والامراض والمشاكل ويقوي ايماني اكثر واكثر ويرزقنا الجنة ورحمته يااااااااااااارب

ويزاج الله خير يالغاليه فميزان حسناتج باذن الله

----------


## الحااائره

أولا مبرووووك عليكي الحج وربنا يتقبل 

تكفييييييين ادعيلي بأن ربي يزقني الذريه الصالحه

----------


## الفراشهـ

حج مبروور وسعي مشكور باذن الله ..

مابغي غير سلامتج ..

----------


## منى البلوشي

ان شاء الله تروحين و تردين بالسلامه و حج مقبول ان شاء الله
اتمنى تدعيلي بالهدايه وان الله يوفقني و احقق اللي ابيه

----------


## أم حمدة2008

عسى الله إيسر أمرج ويسهل عليج الحج يا سحر العيون ...

----------


## الرغيد

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور
ادعي لنا بالفرج واليسر

----------


## غرام ايمو

انشاءالله تروحين وتردين بالسلامه
والله يسهل عليج انشاءالله في الحرم
حج مبرور وسعي مشكور انشاءالله
اتمنى انج تدعين لي ان الله يوفقني ويرزقني الزوج الصالح واتخرج واحصل شغل باقرب فرصه انشاءالله
اتمنى انج ماتنسين اسمي
غرام ايمو

----------


## وردة دمشقية

كل عام وانت بالف خير ادعي ما سيلهمك به الله وجزاك عنا الخير كله

----------


## أم مها11ري

حج مقبوول ان شاء الله
تروحين وتردين بالسلااامه

----------


## بنت كشيش

:Salam Allah: 
حج مبرور بأذن الله تروحين حبوبة وترجعين بالسلامة
ادعيلي ان الله يرزقنا العفو والعافية في الدنيا والاخره
ويشفيني ويسترني ويهدي عيالي ويصلحهم ويسخر لي زوجي 
ويصلح خواتي ويخزي الشيطان من بينهن
ولج جزيل اشكر وفي ميزان حسناتج
 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## عفاري80

ترجعين بالسلامه يارب ودععواتج لنا بالخير وحج مبرور

----------

